# Legend, Chinese slingshot 5 of 6.



## LittleBear (Mar 24, 2012)

Stainless steel version with aluminum handle.








Advertised as one of the most popular slingshots in China and I can see why. Super comfortable pinch grip, easy to hold on target. Comes in a titanium version which I assume is lighter, but the mass of the stainless-steel feels so stable I’m not sure I would want a lighter version. What I would like to try is a slightly longer handle, another ½” and it would fit my hand perfectly.

Size: 4-1/2” tall, 3-5/16” wide, 1-3/8” thick at handle, 5/8” thick at fork tips. Fork tip width 22.5mm, gap 39.5mm. Note, please pardon the mixing of imperial and metric measurements, I like inches when it comes to visualizing size, however I presume most people want millimeters when it comes to fork tip width for banding.
Weight: Hefty, 10.13 oz, 287 grams, banded.
Style: OTT.
Banding: Clamp, Allen wrench.
Material: Stainless steel with anodized aluminum handle.
Sight: Fiber optic, adjustable.
Type/Category: Competitive, pinch grip.
Price: Moderate, $39.
Other thoughts: I’ve seen quite a few similar slingshots with the handles wrapped, am guessing the smooth metal could be uncomfortable outside in the winter, or a little too slippery with sweaty hands in the summer.


----------



## ukj (Jan 10, 2021)

Looks modern, I like it
ukj


----------



## sbevans311 (Apr 9, 2019)

very nice - do you happen to have the link for where you purchased this slingshot.
Thanks,
Steve


----------



## LittleBear (Mar 24, 2012)

sbevans311 said:


> very nice - do you happen to have the link for where you purchased this slingshot.
> Thanks,
> Steve


I ordered the Legend from GZK, to get to his website I just go to YouTube click on any of his hundreds (thousands?) of daily video posts then click on the website link. 
I like the videos, but he does seem to be relentless when it comes to marketing. Sounds like he even got kicked off this forum for breaking some of the vender rules, but he (they?) carry some nicer slingshots and accessories with fast shipping, 6 days to the US in my case.

The other three "Chinese" slingshots I ordered from Snipersling. 

I keep referring to the six slingshots I got on my buying spree and am posting about here as "Chinese" slingshots because I was looking for slingshots that enthusiasts in China might actually use for competition or fun not the made-in-China "deals" I was finding on Ebay, AliExpress, Amazon.


----------

